# Didn't miss him this time!



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

Got my second whitetail bow kill on thursday night around 430. He came stomping by and gave me a shot at 15 yards so i made it count. Not quit sure what he would score but i am definately happy with him! **Sorry for the picture he was in a really bad position in the field and we had to dress him really quick once we got home so i could get going to hockey.**


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations...he's a nice one!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

good job t.m.f.


----------

